# parity



## happa95 (Jan 1, 2009)

So, the methods I will be using are classic Pochmann corners and M2 edges. My question is how to deal with parity if you solve corners first and then solve edges. Would U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U still work? Would I have to do something after that? Please help!

Oh, and btw, sorry for all the uber bumps and new threads; I'm just getting into cubing again after 9 months of break. =)


----------



## Ellis (Jan 1, 2009)

Im no expert with M2 but what I do in order is 

1) Corners
2) R-perm
3) Edges
4) U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
5) R-Perm

2, 4 and 5 are for parity


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 1, 2009)

What i do is:

1) M2 edges
2) M2 fix U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U if necessary
3) pochmann corners.
nothing more.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 1, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> What i do is:
> 
> 1) M2 edges
> 2) M2 fix U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U if necessary
> ...



He did say corners first, and if that M2 fix would still work. If you do corners first then parity fix, your centers will be flipped. If there's a better way than what I said I'd also like to know, because I do corners first and 2 R-perms and a parity fix is too much.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 1, 2009)

The reason I was asking about corners first is that I memorize edges first and memorize the corners quickly while memorizing the edges more solidly.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 1, 2009)

Well that's why i do edges first. saves me 2 R-perms 
you can also try to memo corners first. and then fast-memo edges. that's what i'm doing.
When i'm finisched with edges sometimes the 2 edges are swapped, when i do the fix, but it's always corrected when i solve the corners. so that saves alot of trouble.

edit: i did 2 solves with corners first. without the R-pers. and they were perfectly solved. but i didn't need the center fix, so i'll have to try that again.
Edit2: after six solves, i finally got one solved with centers still wrong. But isn't there a algs that only cycles the M centers? i thought there was.

Edit 3: after 12 solves with corners first. and totally no fix. only one cube got solved with the M centers upside down. So i think it's pretty save to say that most of the time you can solve them without a fix. That one DNF isn't that important. i'm gonna try more solve. i think i will solve like this in the future. saves another fix


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2009)

We just had a good thread about the same thing in the TP forum, you might want to have a look:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11960


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice tread stefan, and your right. 

so you have 2 options:

1) corners first. remember if you have an odd number of corners solves. if so swap UB and UL in you memo. because they will be swapped after corners. but this isn't very easy if you memo edges first  
after that you can solve the cube normally with M2, no fixed needed i think. after more then 20 sighted solve only 1 got screwed. 

2) edges first. remember if you have an odd number of edges, then do center fix. after that just solve corners.

so there both somewhat the same, but corners first without the fixes is a bit harder i think. so i think edges first is a bit easier.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks everyone for your helpful answers!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 1, 2009)

Corners, except for last one.
Edges
U’F2UM2U’F2U
Last corner.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 3, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Im no expert with M2 but what I do in order is
> 
> 1) Corners
> 2) R-perm
> ...



Or, you can change number 2 and 5 with Y perm instead of R since Y is usually faster...

But martin's way is better in my opinion... no R/Y perm needed


----------



## Scigatt (Jan 3, 2009)

You know, there's a way to deal with parity using only one quarter turn...it would probably mess up memo, though.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jan 3, 2009)

My execution used to be like this:
1) Corners with Old Pochmann
2) If parity: M2 L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' M2
3)Edges with M2

After reading this thread I'm going to do it like this:
1) Corners with Old Pochmann
2) If parity: U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
3)Edges with M2

This works with corners first as well, and it's both really easy and really fast, you only have to remember that you centers starts off when doing edges. But that is not hard at all...


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 3, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> My execution used to be like this:
> 1) Corners with Old Pochmann
> 2) If parity: M2 L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' M2
> 3)Edges with M2
> ...



Interesting!
So is the memo different from regular M2?
Do you start your memorization from BU instead of FD?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jan 18, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Interesting!
> So is the memo different from regular M2?
> Do you start your memorization from BU instead of FD?


Sorry for the bump 
I memo edges first, so I don't memo differently. I raise my foot while edges(during corners) or centers (during edges) is off, so when I have parity I start solving edges with centers off. Atleast thats how I used to remember it, these days I just keep track of it mentally


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry for bumping the thread...again..

but i wanna ask, is it true that if you have an odd number of corners to solve, you'll have an odd number of edges to solve as well?
Or lemme put it this way, if you do the R perm after solving corners, will you definitely have to the the M2 edge parity?

I'm just beginning to learn blindfold, sorry if this question seems stupid


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Sorry for bumping the thread...again..
> 
> but i wanna ask, is it true that if you have an odd number of corners to solve, you'll have an odd number of edges to solve as well?
> Or lemme put it this way, if you do the R perm after solving corners, will you definitely have to the the M2 edge parity?
> ...



yes.
Count them for a few solves.
For cycles, you solve an even number of memorized pieces + you buffer. For parity, There will be an extra corner left and the buffer is also unsolved. A 2-swap of corners is impossible without a 2 swap of edges.


----------

